# Smokey barn.



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Are there any smokey barn customers out there?

I was just wondering if they roast and post within days or not as their website is a bit vague.

They've got some Malawi Geisha in at the moment and I was looking to buy some for over Christmas as it's usually a bit of a crowd pleaser and we're going to be having A LOT of guests over the festive period.

I've been ordering from Garraways recently because they are very cheap and based within walking distance from me but I've had a couple of problems and my last order said it was roasted a few days before I picked it up but when I opened it the beans were covered in oil in a way that fresh medium roasted beans wouldn't be for weeks and now I've got them in the hopper they are stale and lifeless so time to move on methinks.

Any opinions as to style of roast would also be helpful.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Smokey Barn is a good micro-roaster based in Norwich, who roast and post within days. Their quality is very high and I have enjoyed many roasts from them.

You can buy in confidence as a) Smokey Barn's owner is a forum member and b) previous sponsors of Coffee Forums UK with many satisfied customers


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I've had some of their Malawi Geisha in the past and it was spot on. It'll definitely be fresh-roasted. I'd say they roast on the lighter side of medium (though nobody ever seems to be able to agree on what 'medium' is!!).


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks. Just placed an order.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It's local to me so I do pop in to the roastery when I can, great coffee and hospitality.

You can always ask Chris via pm or email, he's a very friendly guy.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

good news as I have some on order...


----------

